# Hilton Head surf fishing



## dparri11 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello all. I will be vacationing on Hilton Head the week after July 4th. I have vacationed there for the last two or three years and always surf fish in the morning and evening. There is a small jetty on the north end of the island outside of Port Royal where I catch whiting, croaker, shark, bluefish, and an occasional flounder. I was wondering if anyone knows the jetty I am referring to and if it would be worth my time to catch some fiddlers and try and target sheepshead? Has anyone caught any trout or spanish in the surf on Hilton head? I know hilton head is generally not a fishing destination but I am going with the wife's family and my idea of a vacation is fishing 6-8 hours a day. Thanks for your help.


----------



## TreeFrog (Jun 24, 2009)

I have no knowledge of the fishing down there, but the local fishing report looks good for sheepshead...

http://www.scfishingreport.com/Pages/bodies_of_water/saltwater/hilton_head/hilton_head.html


----------



## steveo (Jan 9, 2009)

*hhi fishing*

I have never fished that far north. But there is a decent size creek between portroyal and palmetto hall. On google earth looks to be some rock not to far off beach. Let us know how u do . steve


----------



## codycrowder (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay.. i know exactly what your talking about!...

Ive caught a 5 foot hammerhead there.. lol.. but if u go down beach a little bitch (if its at the place i think ur tlaking about) you'll come to the corner of the island...








looks like the heel of a shoe in the picture.. fish there and you can't catch pretty mcuh anything.. just don't know about sheephead.. we used to fish there the first 2 years and then we started bringing our boat down.. but i hear its still good.. after 7 years.. haha, just use live shrimp..at best and spoons.. squid also works but shrimp works the best.. u can catch a lot there during high tide.. when the fish come in over the sandbar.. we've had alot of success there.. just watchout if u catch a skate.. my dad caught a 3 foot one there and he tried unhooking it and it got his arm... very bad.. 

but good luck!

try a fishing charter for sheepshead.. but charters aren't very good either..


----------

